# Redbeards Backwoods Disconnects



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello everybody!
Redbeard is still kicking, however the economy has taken most of my steam and train time from me. Seems like I need to work twice as much for half the gain. Going to try something a little different, I am building some "backwoods logging disconnects". Or as my friend Larry Green might call them...some critter cars ! My current locomotive project is barely moving forward due to a lack of time, it is a live steam Heisler built from a Ruby kit.

I am starting with some scraps of red oak flooring left over from a renovation job.









I ripped them into 3/8 inch by 9/16 inch "timbers".









Next I cut them to the lengths I needed for the disconnects.









This is the layout for the main frame sections.









I clamped the center section and pre-drilled holes for 18 gauge finish brads.









Then I applied water proof wood glue and nailed the centers together. ( I did this with a non-powered old fashion hammer!)









Then I glued, clamped, drilled and nailed the ends to the center section.

























Here are eight of the frames assembled.









This is the layout for the log bunks, the wedge pieces are glued with an 1/8 inch dowel through the wedge and the cross brace. The bunks pivot on an 1/8 inch brass rod that is pinned through the cross brace.









Here are eight of the bunks assembled.









Next I sanded all the wood components.









The axle journals are pieces that I cast in bronze to fit standard wheel sets. Here is a frame with the journals and wheels installed.









And here is the frame with the bunk in place.









I still need to cast the coupler pockets that I will use, so that's what is coming next. More tomorrow!
Larry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Larry! 

Always enjoy seeing your work. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

P. S. Oh, as evidenced by the new "Pirates" movie slated for this summer, perhaps you need a few primitive tank cars so your pirates can haul some of that water from the Fountain of Youth?


----------



## SCSteamer (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work ! You are always an inspiration of quality, frugal use of materials, and great results.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been awhile since we heard from you--thought a gator might have grabbed ya. Glad to see some more rolling stock coming from the Pirate shop. 

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dave, Thanks for the kind words, I think this crew would probably be more likely to be bootleggers than any kind of water haulers! hehehe 

SCSteamer, Thanks for the ego boost...we need that now and then! 

Larry, How are you! That gator was the old economics gator! Trying some new avenues since the tourists are staying home these days. 

Larry (the Florida one!)


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the coupler I am going to use on the disconnects.










Tonight I injected a batch of waxes for these couplers. Tomorrow I will try and process them and get them in the oven to cast on Friday. Here is a picture of the waxes.











More tomorrow.
Larry


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work! The castings are very impressive.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Redbeard, two Vermont tourists spent three weeks and too much $$ in your state in Feb/March. If we ever get to your area, I will let you know so you can polish up your wares in advance. On the plus side, I did get to run my 4-4-0 at the Ridge meet, and Andrew F met me for a run at the new Tradewinds & Atlantic track. 

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the waxes sprued and ready to be invested.










Here is the oven (kiln) they go in next.










And here they are in the oven.










The flasks will be ready to cast at 7 AM. More later!

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, don't forget that I am about 450 miles from Andrew. (but only 1470 from you!) 


Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the cast bronze couplers fresh out of the quench tank. Now they need to be cut off the sprues, cleaned, ground and mounted to the disconnects.

Larry


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that's some jewelry I'd like to buy, 
Hope you'll add these couplers and journals to your inventory. 
Tom


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished the couplers today for the eight disconnects.










Now to figure how to mount them since every size 2-56 bolts I ordered are on backorder.









Larry


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

This is where I get my mini fastners. 

http://www.microfasteners.com/catalog/products/MSCHBB.cfm


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks jebouck, 
That is who back ordered every length of 2-56 brass bolts. They sent nuts, washers, and 1-72 brass bolts but no 2-56. When I called they "expect" to have the bolts by May 25th, but could not be sure. (manufacturer's estimate to them) I wish companies would advise customers when the order is placed that they are out of stock. The rep I spoke with said there were a lot of 2-56 orders backed up, but no mention was made when ordering. Guess I will have to grill them about availability when placing orders. Life in the fast lane....... 

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, 

I get my scale hardware from Ken at Cole's Power Models--he makes the hardware himself, so should give you a straight answer on availability. Has always had my hardware needs in stock. 

We are hosting the VGRS here at the Belden Falls this afternoon. Hope the gray skies stay up dry while we run live steam and battery power. 

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished the disconnects today. First is a picture of the rooster bars.










And a few pictures of the disconnects on the track.


























Now on to the next project ????

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

And they Roll !



Also see them at;
http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...1/agentType/View/PropertyID/1131/Default.aspx

Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple pair of these in the classifieds. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...1/agentType/View/PropertyID/1209/Default.aspx


----------

